# Avant?



## BlackMagicR32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Does anyone know when the C6 Avant will be hitting the states (most interested in the 3.2 FSI)? I would assume it will be a year or two behind the saloon? Any pics of an Avant version? Thanks a lot.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Avant? (BlackMagicR32)*

Avant should be 6 months to a year behind sedan introduction.


----------

